# Water Level Meter



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Here's another isue with our Rapido 7066DF that someone may be able to assist with:

After a few days of shake-down testing it became obvious that the water level guage was way off. According to the panel, in three days we'd used no water at all, the panel was reading 50% at the start and after three days use was still reading 50%. Just what I always wanted, a self filling water tank. :lol: 

Anyway, investigation reveals that maybe someone has modified the wiring to the guage level buttons in the tank and the first thing I need to do is to determine how they should be wired. So if anyone has a recent Rapido (or anything else with the same CBE level system fitted) could they please take a look at their layout and tell me how the wiring is meant to be? I am attaching a photo of my wiring, you should be able to see that someone has removed the sensor wire from the fourth button up from the bottom and attached a bridging wire to the second button up from the bottom. Looks like a professional job so why would they do that????


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Has no-one got a similar setup?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll give you another bump Ken, plus the only very simplistic suggestion I can offer.

Disconnect the bridging wire - it can't harm anything to do that.

Then stand Jen by the panel and shove the garden hose in the filler. If she shouts out the readings as they appear, you will at least have some clue as to what is happening.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Never got a peep out of mine Ken. I have had the rods out and cleaned them checked the wiring etc but no go. Now I just unscrew the lid and have a peek. It would appear I also have levels in the waste tank, that don't work either.

Looking forward to seeing you and Jen

Val & Steve


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken Had a look at ours, different setup ... so can't help you. 
Brian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone

It looks as if I've sorted the problem but still don't know why some prat fitted the wire shorting the two terminals. :? 

The wires had obviously been removed and the wrong wire used as the ground. Once connected correctly (figured out from the PCB in the terminal box) it works fine - well, as fine as water guages usually work anyway (+/- 25% if you're lucky). :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a shame Ken.

You will have to keep putting water in now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

